# Ladder Saftey...



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Don't fall down" pretty much covers it. :laughing:

Seriously, OSHA 1926 is what you need.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

...am I a "wimp" for not standing on the top step of an 'A' fame ladder?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Resiguy said:


> ...am I a "wimp" for not standing on the top step of an 'A' fame ladder?


So. You're saving your boss, as well as yourself, a 4-digit fine.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So. You're saving your boss, as well as yourself, a 4-digit fine.


That's how I think of it, but that doesn't seem to be the mentality of the groups I have worked with.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

Stick to your guns and good judgement on that one Resiguy!:thumbsup:
That was mentality of a lot of people here for a long time until the boss' son fell off a ladder doing just that. Now it is pet peeve of all the bosses.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The world is full of Darwin Award winners!


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been ridiculed for not standing on the stop step more than once. And even actually been told that "we electricians have to do that". :001_huh: 
Seems a that few guys understand my point, but most have the attitude where they hate the co-workers that don't like the high ****. 
Sorry, but I ain't risking my life for any job.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude no way, you're not a "wimp" or other such adjective, and i'm sure that's not all you've been called. Have those fools ever fallen off a ladder before? Ever broke any bones? Ever had to go home with a dict up limb or joint because the ladder they were on wasn't exactly sufficient for the job? Don't ever feel bad or anything else negative for working safely. Fact is, That osha regulation referenced above isn't just for shiz and giggles. A lot of construction workers hate osha and don't believe in the cause man, but it's there for a reason and saves lives. Tell your asshole co-workers that.

BiB


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd rather be old and called a 'wimp' than be dead and called 'macho'.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Your boss and anyone that tells you that you have to do that kind of stuff is a straight up clown, I bet ol' boss will be the first one to deny deny deny if you get hurt doing that on the job. Matter of fact most cellphones have video, you should record yourself handing him the OSHA paperwork as you tell him what it is and why you are giving it to him. 

These are the same clowns that tell you you have to work on stuff live because "The computer can't shut down, or they cant lose phones" or whatever....Look for a new boss, don't wait until something happens because it wont be if, it will be when.

A builder I know watched a young electrician die right in front of him because things "Could not be powered down." 

Like Forrest said: "Stupid is as stupid does."

Sparky, I love that site. I have spent hours there....


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm feeling much better about this now. I wish that I didn't have that fear but that's just how it is with me. 

How many of you have ever gotten a 'look' when you told your foreman that the ladder you are using isn't quite tall enough? Guess I've only had three or four now in about 10 years but it still bugs me.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NEVER allow barvado or machismo to stand between YOU and your WELL BEING. 

I once told a similar-thinking foreman "If you ever suggest that I risk my own safety for your convenience, I will not hesitate, even in a debilitated, wheelchair -bound state, to put a f**King bullet through your head." I was NEVER asked to risk my own personal safety again.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> NEVER allow barvado or machismo to stand between YOU and your WELL BEING.
> 
> I once told a similar-thinking foreman "If you ever suggest that I risk my own safety for your convenience, I will not hesitate, even in a debilitated, wheelchair -bound state, to put a f**King bullet through your head." I was NEVER asked to risk my own personal safety again.


Now that's funny!:thumbsup: 

Although to a point I can understand why I was expected to work like that. First it isn't common for a union (resi) contractor to have their foreman carry bigger than a 16' 'A' ladder on their vans. 16' fiberglass ladders are heavy and bulky enough as it is, so most foreman actually prefer to carry a 14. 
The is plenty of the 'shorter guys' that have no fear of standing on the top of taller ladders. 
The one time I was asked I think part of it was my boss just trying to pull rank on me. 
Another time I was told in very nice way saying, "I'm just trying to help you, someday you might be working alone, then what are you going to do?" I told him I'd just quit the friggin job if he didn't get me a bigger ladder.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Standing on the top step on any ladder is not macho.. just plain stupid. You can fall once and spend a lifetime in a wheelchair. Who would pay your bills or give you aid 24/7?? I have seen people fall off a curb and wind up with back problems that leave them in constant pain. You get one body.. how you respect it is your business.. don't be a fool


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I personally will stand on the top of a 6' ladder or the second to the top step of pretty much any ladder as long as I feel that it's sturdy and safe. Where I work though you can't get away with that too much because of all of the safety personel that are present. I would never expect anyone else to do anything like that, or make fun of them if they didn't feel comfortable doing it. That's my opinion.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Be smart and don't mind what the others are saying!
Do not work unsafe.
I have an ankle that the doctors want to do a "controlled Break" on , then surgically put it back together. I've been dealing with it for the last 19 years.
Pain,swelling, stiffness and it will give out at the blink of an eye. I swear I can trip on a dime laying on the sidewalk because of that ankle.
How did I destroy my ankle?
I was standing on the top of a 4' ladder reaching out to get a measurement and the ladder twisted and down I went. I limped for 6 months and have had nothing but problems from it for 19 years now
Thats one of the reasons I turned to doing inspections


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> These are the same clowns that tell you you have to work on stuff live because "The computer can't shut down, or they cant lose phones" or whatever....Look for a new boss, don't wait until something happens because it wont be if, it will be when.
> 
> A builder I know watched a young electrician die right in front of him because things "Could not be powered down."


I have been asked to work on live before, never told though. I have always been told over and over that if I dont feel comfortable doing it then a planned shut down of the system will be done early or late the next day. 
I always use insulated tools rubber palmed dry gloves, and take my time. 

Ladders, I'll stand on the top of a 4', and the stop step of a 6 no problem most of the time. But then again I like to straddle the 6' and 8' ladders too. It all depends what I am doing and where. 



Resiguy said:


> How many of you have ever gotten a 'look' when you told your foreman that the ladder you are using isn't quite tall enough?


He went and had a taller ladder ordered, 16' A frame, the 14' was a bit too short. 



manchestersparky said:


> I was standing on the top of a 4' ladder reaching out to get a measurement and the ladder twisted and down I went.


Reaching out too far from any step is stupid. Kid I worked with did the same as you, but on the 2nd rung of a 12' ladder. Hit his knee on something and took him out of work for a couple weeks. He is fine now as far as I know though. 
But you can not simply blame your incident on standing on the top step.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Don't do this*

I'm no 'sider but...... This don't look safe.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

leland said:


> I'm no 'sider but...... This don't look safe.


well this is safe because the one guy is holding the ladder for the other...:thumbup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

hey Leland, if the ladder is on one side, how did the guy get on the other side?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> hey Leland, if the ladder is on one side, how did the guy get on the other side?



I think the 'sider was finishing the 'Bone' the laborer started.:no:
Notice that nice block wall that the laborer could land on?
Thats the builders kid.:laughing:
Lions eat their young,builders....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, if we're gonna get the photo albums out:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd rather stand on the top of a 6' than go up an extension ladder :001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randas said:


> I'd rather stand on the top of a 6' than go up an extension ladder :001_huh:


I'd rather send a cubbie up the ladder.........

Wait until you get to go up on one of these:








http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/Fun Stuff/ride1.jpg


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is how you do it...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> this is how you do it...


Rookie!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

:laughing::laughing: Now that is one I have not seen!!!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> :laughing::laughing: Now that is one I have not seen!!!:laughing:


How 'bout this one?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

leland said:


> I'm no 'sider but...... This don't look safe.


It's not very expensive to rent scaffold.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> How 'bout this one?


this has to be the moron of the month to put 3 ladders on top of a steep snow covered roof. Don't these people have any brains or is it too many hits on the bong :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> this has to be the moron of the month to put 3 ladders on top of a steep snow covered roof. Don't these people have any brains or is it too many hits on the bong :no:


Maybe he figures all that snow will break his fall.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'd rather send a cubbie up the ladder.........
> 
> Wait until you get to go up on one of these:
> 
> ...


I've actually been up in a Bronto lift a few times. It's pretty awesome, but even a slight breeze blows you pretty far.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


>


That's what is known as the _Electrician Rung_. It's what electricians use when working on live circuits!
:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That's what is known as the _Electrician Rung_. It's what electricians use when working on live circuits!
> :laughing:


You should see how fast framers can move away from a ladder like that when an electrician with a camera approaches..... smiling..... :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

you shouldnt be ashamed at all. standing on the top rung is a bad habit of mine


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> you shouldnt be ashamed at all. standing on the top rung is a bad habit of mine


All of them? All the time?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have to confess-
I have done the pallet on the fork lift thing like in post #36

There was a time in my career I lived and worked by the motto:
Do WHATEVER it takes to make it happen! I worked ( and lived) stupid.
It was like every day was my last and I didn't care 

Now years later I'm much smarter and happier then I've ever been!
Of course I have bad knees,and 2 ankles that not worth a dam to remind me of my past.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's simply incredible! All of the posts and pics. I've seen many of these over the years but many are new to me. I think OSHA should cure the unemployment problem by hiring a few thousand inspectors, and give them the power to arrest the clowns that do things like this. I've always felt that stupidity should be illegal, or at least painful!

www.faultlocating.com


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


>


Are those two ladders on a couple of saw horses to get a couple more feet out of them?


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


480sparky said:


> How 'bout this one?


To be honest, I wouldn't mind going up and then falling off of that one, looks like a nice slide into the snow. You can see by how far he is leaning forward that it really isn't all that steep, I've walked up hills like that.

EDITED TO CLARIFY: I wouldn't WORK like that, I'm just talking about weekend fun


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

anything over 4ft requires a harness. climb up and tie off, best solution


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> anything over 4ft requires a harness. climb up and tie off, best solution


What law is that?

I've heard 7 feet, but I have never seen that enforced other than once at the powerhouse and with a 14' stepladder.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

1900 said:


> What law is that?
> 
> I've heard 7 feet, but I have never seen that enforced other than once at the powerhouse and with a 14' stepladder.


local one. we can make it six inches if you would like. 
but anyways, if you do not feel safe wear a harness and tie off. you are supposed to wear one as soon as you enter a scissor lift and boomlift.
always safety first.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> local one.


Oh, cause when you outright say "anything over 4ft requires a harness." it makes it sounds like it's a law that the person you are talking to has to follow as well. Just like when you said "you are supposed to wear one as soon as you enter a scissor lift" you made it sound like we all are supposed to abide by that rule, when in reality it's not true by OSHA or any law local to me.


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the OSHA reg is 6 feet from your feet to the ground you must be in a harness and secured. Includes scissor lifts and bucket trucks. 

www.faultlocating.com


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

point proven. thanks faultfinder1.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> point proven. thanks faultfinder1.


Proven by what?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

1900 said:


> Proven by what?


that a haness is required over 4 ft. oh my bad, 1.8 meters or 6 ft. 
osha.gov fall protection
read it

The OSHA rule clarifies what an employer must do to provide fall protection for employees, such as identifying and evaluating fall hazards and providing specific training. Requirements to provide fall protection for workers on scaffolds and ladders and for workers engaged in steel erection of buildings arc covered in other subparts of OSHA regulations.
The rule identifies areas or activities where fall protection is needed. These include, but are not limited to, ramps, runways, and other walkways; excavations; hoist areas; holes; formwork and reinforcing steel; leading edge work; unprotected sides and edges; overhand bricklaying and related work; roofing work; precast concrete erection; wall openings; residential construction; and other walking/working surfaces. The rule sets a uniform threshold height of 6 feet (1.8 meters), thereby providing consistent protection. This means that construction employers must protect their employees from fall hazards and falling objects whenever an affected employee is 6 feet (1.8 meters) or more above a lower level. Protection must also be provided for construction workers who are exposed to the hazard of falling into dangerous equipment.

Under the new standard, employers will be able to select fall protection measures compatible with the type of work being performed. Fall protection generally can be provided through the use of guardrail systems, safety net systems, personal fall arrest systems, positioning device systems, and warning line systems, among others.

fall protection includes harnesses


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I knew that OSHA 30 hour certificate would come in handy one day!! LMAO!


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> fall protection includes harnesses


But not limited too. Fall protection includes "guardrail systems" which scissor lifts have already installed.

So what point was proven, that you were wrong about the height or that you were wrong about scissor lift requirements?


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

1900 said:


> But not limited too. Fall protection includes "guardrail systems" which scissor lifts have already installed.
> 
> So what point was proven, that you were wrong about the height or that you were wrong about scissor lift requirements?


I realize that it is difficult to determine the "tone" of a message on a discussion board, but you seem to me to be aggressively defending your right to work unsafely. I was going to get my OSHA book out and provide the different regulations for you - but I think that you would still try to argue the point. YES, in bucket trucks (where the bucket comes almost to chest level), and in scissor lifts you are required to wear fall protection. Maybe you should take an OSHA class if the facts and the actual regulations are so important to you. 

That's it for me - I use the boards here for better reasons than arguing.


www.faultlocating.com


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Faultfinder1 said:


> I realize that it is difficult to determine the "tone" of a message on a discussion board, but you seem to me to be aggressively defending your right to work unsafely.


 I'm not defending the right to work unsafely, I'm trying to uncover the facts. Having someone make a blanket statement of fact, and then later admit it's just local law, and then later admit that even the height was wrong is *not* a fact. 


> I was going to get my OSHA book out and provide the different regulations for you - but I think that you would still try to argue the point.


If you could actually *prove* it, then I wouldn't argue it. But that last time someone said "point proven" it was in response to you saying "If I am not mistaken the OSHA reg is...". Your possibly mistaken recollection doesn't seem like strong enough evidence to prove a point, does it?


> YES, in bucket trucks (where the bucket comes almost to chest level), and in scissor lifts you are required to wear fall protection.


 Can you cite that? I have been told, not only by an OSHA inspector but by numerous insurance inspectors, that in most case you are not required to have a harness on scissor lifts. Boom lifts are a different story, if the hydraulic line breaks the bucket will tip and the worker can slide right out of the bucket, which is why the inspectors, GC's, etc. always push this rule pretty hard. 


> Maybe you should take an OSHA class if the facts and the actual regulations are so important to you.


 I took Osha 30.


> That's it for me - I use the boards here for better reasons than arguing.


I'm sorry for opposing you, and forget about me asking for you to cite the regulation, I wouldn't want to hurt your feelings anymore than I already have. Again, I apologize.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

To stir the pot a little, how do you properly protect yourself from a fall when changing a light fixture in a small stairwell at Joe Homeowner's house?


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

its still local law where i am dummy, 4ft. i proved my point above. NOW take it........in the ASS


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> its still local law where i am dummy, 4ft. i proved my point above. NOW take it........in the ASS


lol, you haven't proved anything except for your age :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

1900 said:


> lol, you haven't proved anything except for your age :thumbsup:


i will take that as a compliment.


----------



## miketrupower (May 20, 2009)

Are aluminum/metallic ladders ever used in the trade


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

miketrupower said:


> Are aluminum/metallic ladders ever used in the trade


Nope. 

If you see an electrician with an aluminium ladder, he's just playing electrician.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

miketrupower said:


> Are aluminum/metallic ladders ever used in the trade


sure, just wear a sign on the front and back of yourself that says 

I AM BIG DUMB MUTHA @@#$%^


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> If you see an electrician with an aluminium ladder, he's just playing electrician.


Unless it's an extension ladder to access a roof or run conduit etc.

I stand on top of ladders all the time. I ain't that smart. I ask my guys not to do it.

Today I was on my _tip toes_ on an 8' ladder because the 12" ladder is more difficullt to get out of the truck and carry into the house. The 8 footers are right there, in the back, on the floor. The 12 is on a top rack.

I finally got smart, gave up and drug out the 12.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Faultfinder1 said:


> I realize that it is difficult to determine the "tone" of a message on a discussion board, but you seem to me to be aggressively defending your right to work unsafely. I was going to get my OSHA book out and provide the different regulations for you - but I think that you would still try to argue the point. YES, in bucket trucks (where the bucket comes almost to chest level), and in scissor lifts you are required to wear fall protection. Maybe you should take an OSHA class if the facts and the actual regulations are so important to you.
> 
> That's it for me - I use the boards here for better reasons than arguing.
> 
> ...


Where is that munchkin land?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

1900 said:


> To stir the pot a little, how do you properly protect yourself from a fall when changing a light fixture in a small stairwell at Joe Homeowner's house?


Let some guy from Craig list do the job and let him worry about the injury.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> i will take that as a compliment.


 

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> anything over 4ft requires a harness. climb up and tie off, best solution


What the hell do you tie off to? MOST of the time, in my work, there's nothing available.

Even if there is something above to tie to, what do you tie to when climbing over 4"? 

The ladder? :laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

"Git Are Dunn"


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Next time you see a 3 foot step ladder, look at the OSHA warning. It is the same as other ladders...

"Do not stand on the top two steps" :laughing:

Basically, you have a 12" ladder.

Oh yeah...ladder stories.

For you amusment only. Do not try this at home, kids.


#1

I was standing second step from the top of a 20' step ladder, troubleshooting a 1000w MH tennis court fixture. I opened the hinged door and the ballast tray came tumbling out. 

It swung on the wires and hit me in the chest. The wirenuts came loose and the ballast tray went straight down, taking out the hinged ladder support bracket on one side.


#2


I had to hammer drill thru a grouted block from inside a tatoo parlor. I put a drop down to minimize clean up. I leaned the extension ladder up gainst a wall, grabbed the hammer drill and climbed up about 4 rungs when the bottom slid out.

I remained fairly calm but in my attempt to grap something, I absolutly obliterated a bio hazardous waste container for *used needles* and sent a hundred of them flying throughout the room. I thought I was going to come out of there looking like an AIDS infected porcupine but when the dust settled, I was standing there, holding the hammer, assesing the damage, thinking "Wow....that could have been really bad".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> #1
> 
> I was standing second step from the top of a 20' step ladder, troubleshooting a 1000w MH tennis court fixture. I opened the hinged door and the ballast tray came tumbling out.
> 
> ...


You gotta put all this stuff in a book. :thumbup: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

220/221 said:


> What the hell do you tie off to? MOST of the time, in my work, there's nothing available.
> 
> Even if there is something above to tie to, what do you tie to when climbing over 4"?
> 
> The ladder? :laughing:


you can tie off to the ceiling grid for all i care.


----------



## wirenutwannabe (May 30, 2009)

Hell no I dont think youre a wimp man. Its kinda like truck driving, if Im not comfortable with the load or the equipment Im driving, I dont pull it or drive. No load or job no matter how important it is, is not worth my life.


----------

